# Ipad icloud et photos sans mac



## Docdom (20 Août 2014)

Bonjour 
Si je supprime des photos ( trop de photos) de iphotos comment les faire partir dans le gentil nuage icloud et comment les recuperer plus tard a partir de icloud par mon ipad si je n'ai pas d' ordi mac ou pc 
Merci de m'aider


----------



## adixya (21 Août 2014)

Docdom a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Si je supprime des photos ( trop de photos) de iphotos comment les faire partir dans le gentil nuage icloud et comment les recuperer plus tard a partir de icloud par mon ipad si je n'ai pas d' ordi mac ou pc
> 
> Merci de m'aider




Il me semble qu'iCloud stocke uniquement le flux de photos (en puisant sur les 5 Go) et les flux partagés (pas de limite de stockage).

Pour le flux de photos, seules les 1000 dernières photos au maximum et prises il y a moins de 30 jours sont sauvegardées. Donc je ne pense pas que tu puisses te servir de cela car ce n'est pas toi qui choisis quelles photos sauvegarder. Ensuite, la sauvegarde n'est pas durable dans le temps. En plus pour récupérer les originaux, il faut un mac. Les photos stockées sur l'iPad dans le dossier flux de photos ne sont que des versions réduites de celles stockées dans iCloud. 

Sinon, tu peux créer des flux partagés, mais tu auras des versions réduites des photos stockées sur ton iPad. Je ne sais même pas si une version des originaux est sauvegardée sur le cloud ou si ce sont également les versions réduites. L'avantage, c'est que la sauvegarde n'est pas limitée dans le temps, ni en espace. Par contre, tu vas devoir garder une version réduite des photos sur iPad, ce qui ne règle pas ton problème, même si ça peut faire gagner de la place, sachant qu'il faudra peut être sacrifier tes originaux.

Avec iOS 7 c'est assez pourri la gestion des photos sans Mac, mais peut être qu'iOS8 réglera le problème.


----------



## Docdom (21 Août 2014)

Merci adyxia de cette réponse certes peu réjouissante mais enfin claire , c'est vrai que les sites officiels ne sont pas très précis sur le sujet probablement parce qu'ils sont conscients de la faiblesse de icloud dans ce domaine 
En attendant l'arrivée du mac ,que penser des disques durs ipad compatibles par wifi , est ce que la sauvegarde des photos se fait en mode original ?


----------



## adixya (21 Août 2014)

Oh je pense que le mieux pour toi en l'état, c'est d'ouvrir un ou plusieurs comptes Google drive ou one drive et  de tout stocker dessus en attendant mieux.

Il y a aussi flickr mais l'interface bien que jolie est d'une lourdeur absolue.
Et de plus c'est très bien pour gérer ses photos au jour le jour. Si tu veux y uploader plusieurs milliers de photos au départ, ça risque d'être long, de bugger, d'entraîner des confusions (est-ce que telle photo existe déjà sur flickr ou le bug a t il empêché son upload effectif, il faut vérifier manuellement ça peut devenir vite une galère sans nom).

En revanche, en utilisant l'appli flickr, tu peux activer une fonction d'upload automatique qui fait que pourvu que tu sois dans le wifi, les nouvelles photos prises stockées dans la pellicule seront uploadees sur le site automatiquement dans un dossier "auto upload". Ça marche 95% du temps à la différence du flux de photo qui marche a quasiment tous les coups (il n'y a qu'une fois ou une série de photos n'y a pas été copiée dans mon cas).
Donc il faut surveiller un peu mais rien d'insurmontable.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Août 2014)

Oui, ios 8 permettra une meilleure gestion. Tu auras tes photos sur icloud, et tu pourras y accéder depuis le site web d'iCloud. (Et la, ce sera les vrais photos, pas seulement une version réduite, qui seront même organisés en album etc)


----------

